# Cantankerous Old Man get Job



## Uncle Bob (Oct 19, 2010)

Uncle Bob got a job.  

A cantankerous old man landed a job with a small city; City Inspector, chief cook and bottle washer. The pay is good; the people are great; God is in his Heaven; and my little world is back in order.

Maybe my disposition will improve.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## Code Neophyte (Oct 19, 2010)

Fantastic news!  Glad to have you back in 'active duty'!!


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 19, 2010)

about time..........now stay there for longer than 16 hours will ya!

Congratulations Bob


----------



## rshuey (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats UB!


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations... write 'em up!


----------



## Mule (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you stay in Oklahoma??


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 19, 2010)

That is great news, Uncle Bob that City is lucky to get you.

Keep up the good work and make them toe the line.


----------



## texas transplant (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats,  UB


----------



## RJJ (Oct 19, 2010)

UB: That is great! Now don't try to bring everything up to code on the first day. Rome wasn't built in a day and Oklahoma will take a few weeks. Remember us old timers need to teach while we get compliance. Are you going to inspect for all codes or just plumbing? Also, remember the code allows other things besides lead and oakum. LOL!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 19, 2010)

Mule, yep;

RJJ, I'm the whole department including zoning.  Not making any changes; slow nudging in the right direction at first.  We are rewriting the zoning; and, I will be working on adopting the State required codes when they come out next year.

Busy, busy, busy, and I love it.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Bootleg (Oct 19, 2010)

Are you in Texas UB?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 19, 2010)

Bootleg,

OOOOOOOKLAHOMA; where the tornados romp across the plains.

Uncle Bob


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations Uncle Bob!    Try not to abuse them too much initially!   

Is your title "the BO",  or the lowly inspector?  Yes, yes, I know, ...Chief Cook

& Bottle Washer covers it all.

Your forum family wishes you *the very best!*    Way to go!  :wink:

.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 19, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Maybe my disposition will improve.


I hope not.

Congratulations.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 20, 2010)

Now I know why Oklahoma had and earth quake last week. It was just the fall out after UB's interview. This sounds like an adventure! Keep me posted I may need to apply for job as an assistant.


----------



## Mac (Oct 20, 2010)

Attaboy UB! Since they are rewriting the zoning, you can bend them to your wil  EERRRR ..... assist with the update!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Congats UB!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great job, congrats and good luck with the new job.

Please keep us posted on the transition.


----------



## jim baird (Oct 20, 2010)

As a one-man P&Z+BI dept myself I can attest to the plenty-to-do aspect, and I don't get but 16 hrs week out of this little town.

I also inspect for one that has a census population of 165.  Need I point out that in some places the "sense of place" is well expressed, although these little entities do in fact struggle economically nowadays.

Here in GA we are still recovering from the collapse of King Cotton followed by the swift departure of textile/garment industry.  About all that's left is bedroom community role for more urbane neighboring areas.


----------



## mmmarvel (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations UB - now who is this cantankerous old man that they are talking about?  My wife said it would be me, but that I got my job 18 months ago, so guess we'll have to ponder who we're talking about.


----------



## V767 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great news! Congratulations, sir!

V767


----------



## beach (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations UB!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you all,

This is going to be a wonderful opportunity (rejuvenation) for me; and, I hope, an opportunity for all of you to be part of the development of a brand new Department of Building Safety.

I am starting out with a blank page; and am looking forward to assisting this AHJ; in writing a successful chapter for it's future. With the municipality starting over and writing a new zoning ordinance; and the State adopting and requiring municipalities to adopt new building codes next year; this is a great opportunity for us to be part of a new beginning.

This forum has been my lifeline; that has sustained me in period of emptiness in my life; and, now I feel honored to ask for your assistance. 

Thanks for your best wishes,

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 20, 2010)

Most of us have been there before.

Going into an area that historically has never had building codes or any type of enforcement is a rough road, but a rewarding challenge for the right person.

A heavy-handed approach will fail every time, but hand-holding is a proven technique.

It requires lots of patience, a supportive City Council, and, at a minimum, a .45 caliber handgun for self-preservation.

Good luck and let us know if we can help.


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulatioins - UB.  Will you sound the early warning alarms on the twisters so those of us in Kansas can get indoors?

Best to ya in your new position!

Darren


----------



## RJJ (Oct 20, 2010)

UB: We are all here to help each other! What ever you need anytime you need it. Post some problems! It will make for some good debate.

Just don't listen to CA and Beach! LOL And you can count on FM, FAtboy, Jeff and the rest! Pack may toss a hand grenade in the room every now and again.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Oct 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob,  I just read the news... CONGRATULATIONS!!    Send me a PM with your new contact information.

TG


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob, Welcome back to the fray. Hope you're not in the State pension plan though (see my new topic posted today...). Good luck to you (and your new jurisdiction ;-) ). Keep them on their toes, take names and kick a$$.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Again Ya'll,

Pack, I've BO'ed a small town in Texas before (3 years) and I know what you mean; especially about the hand holding).

I'll be providing the information necessary (plant the seeds); and, be the source of information they request and need to develop what is needed for the community.  

I'll be depending on ya'll to keep me on the straight and narrow.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Alias (Oct 20, 2010)

Congarats, UB!

As someone who is the entire department plus assisting with planning, I can attest to how busy things can get.   

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Mule (Oct 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> [i'll be depending on ya'll to keep me on the straight and narrow.[/size]Uncle Bob


Yeah right!!! You being on the straight and narrow???


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 20, 2010)

Mule said:



> Yeah right!!! You being on the straight and narrow??? :smile:


Go on and preach it Mule!  

There's no way that we can keep our Uncle on any straight and narrow. :lol:

Lord help that municipality.   There's a storm a comin' !!

.


----------



## Mule (Oct 20, 2010)

And they thought the tornadoes are bad in Oklahoma!!! Just wait! After UB gets through with his builders they will think a tornadoe is nothing but a wet fart!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 20, 2010)

Earth Quake Bob! BO/ Zoning Officer!!!! Chief of inspections!

Do you get an office? This one I hope is not at the landfill!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice job Bob. Do you get a gun or do you have to supply your own???? Seriously though, I hope this new spot will make you happier. A challenge is always interesting. All the best.


----------



## FredK (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats, UB.


----------



## pwood (Oct 21, 2010)

congrats ub.  looks like walmart needs another greeter! :mrgreen:


----------



## ewenme (Oct 22, 2010)

UB: Way to go!  You can't keep a good man down! Glad you are back in the saddle and doing what you love! Enjoy!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 22, 2010)

"Permit! Permit! I don't need no stinking permit!" Where did you come from anyway? Oklahoma! Oklahoma!

Go get'em Uncle!

pc1


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2010)

Way to go UB...don't EVER change!


----------

